# Dogs acclimating to new home, how long?



## Scooter's Family

Having 2 HRI dogs in our house has made me think about whether they miss their previous home. Gracie was a puppy mill rescue so her situation was different. 

How long does it take a dog to acclimate to a different home? And knowing they'll move on from here worries me, just hoping they'll settle in quickly.

Am I applying too much human emotion to this? What can be done to make the transition easier?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Ann, Worrying just shows you have a kind heart and care. Fostering dogs for a short while is a wonderful way to insure they get not only get a good home but the right home. It is wrong when people foster for years and then try to rehome them. This is not fair to the dogs and as they get older it limits the homes willing to take them. The hope is if they are better ajusted they will have an easier time fitting into their forever home. I have seen puppy mill dogs that have been fostered for three years and suddenly the foster thinks its time to rehome them and their 10 or more, for a dog that came out of that situation that is unfair.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oops, I forgot the most important part.....What your doing is wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Scooter's Family said:


> ...How long does it take a dog to acclimate to a different home? And knowing they'll move on from here worries me, just hoping they'll settle in quickly...
> 
> Am I applying too much human emotion to this? What can be done to make the transition easier?


I think several factors play into how well & fast a dog acclimates to its new home. Breed type being one of the key factors. I'm sure the breeders on here can tell you whether Havs are quick to reattach to a new human. We only have Pepper to go on, and he came to us in such terrible condition that I have to believe his former home wasn't a very caring one. That said, it took him a few weeks to warm up and get comfy here. I chalked that up to natural wariness of new/strange people and surroundings. Once he settled in though, he was totally comfortable with us and our other dogs.

In contrast, I've been caring for my sister's Akita for over 5 years now and he STILL looks for her when he catches any whiff of her scent on something she's sent over or when we've visited her without him. Sadly, he will spend the rest of his life with us...and miss her the entire time. Mind you, he's content with us and happily accepts our love and attention but if he had his preference, he'd be with my sister in a heartbeat. All of our foster goldens are party wh*res. They love whoever has the treats and toys.

The best thing to help a new dog settle in (in our experience) has been to establish a routine right away and let the dog insert himself at his own pace. Don't force interaction between the newcomer and existing family, but don't let the dog avoid you all either.


----------



## SMARTY

Over many years I have placed many dogs that did not work out for show, finished their championship or for other reasons. Not one had a problem adjusting to the new home because they went to good people. I could let them go because I knew they would get more individual attention in their new homes. So many people go to the shelters to adopt.....these programs would not work if many had adjustment problems. 

Your good human emotions are why you are doing this, but dogs do not think the same as we do. They live in the moment, in the now. I believe they always remember, at least all of mine did, many of them came back for visits or I kept them when their new families went out of town. The dogs would fall right back into my routine, but that is not to say they were not as or more happy with their new homes. When their families came to get them they were ready to go home.


Most of us want to believe in the Lassie, Homeward Bound movies, but that is fiction, most dogs would take up with the first family that fed and was good to them.

How are these two adjusting to your home?


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're doing great Sandi. They follow our schedule even though it was very different than theirs but they seem happy and content.

The major difference is that they were way overfed! Bo, who weighs 23 pounds, was getting about 3 cups of kibble a day! :frusty: Jackie was getting almost that much and they were fed only once a day. Now they're getting a little more than one cup per day split into two meals with peas, carrots, and green beans mixed in. They also get little potty treats and love them. They didn't know what treats were. 

I just want to be sure we handle the transitions properly to make it easier on them. They're very needy but I attribute that to being in a new place. I try to reassure without babying so they'll adjust to a new home without much trouble.

They'll be great for a family with older kids or a retired couple, someone who is home during the day. They're both very sweet and love being snuggled and having belly rubs. Bo has odd little mannerisms that crack us up, he looks like a sheep.


----------



## SMARTY

You are doing perfect. Sounds like you are enjoying them and their attitude is not of abused dogs, just neglected health and freedom wise. They are in a pack now, I doubt with 5 you are going to spoil them to the point of them having a hard time when they go to their new forever homes. Scooter and Murphy always seem very well balanced, Gracie has done great, these 2 will also.


----------



## casperkeep

My very first foster was very hard to let go. We had her from thanksgiving to April. That was such a long time. We bonded very quickly. The first home we had feel through so I told my husband that I wanted to keep her. Then we found the perfect home for her. I was sooo sick the night before. I knew the couple was great but it was hard to know that she was in a home with people she didn't know. It was a perfect fit. I am like that with all my fosters. I think it is because we have so much love for these animals that we just want the best for them. Laurie knows what I go through when giving them to there new homes. You are giving them a start to a wonderful beginning.


----------



## krandall

One of the magazines I get recently had an article on rehoming older dogs. It was mainly meant for breeders, but I'm sure the concept would work just as well for foster dogs. They suggested having the potential owner come several times to visit the dog in the home, then take the dog for walks several times, followed by a couple of outings by car, then an over night or weekend visit at the potential home. The article said that typically by that point, the dog looked on the new family as good friends too, and the transition was pretty easy for everyone.

It's a lot of work, of course, but if it eases that transition period, to me it sounds like it would be worth it.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's a great idea Karen. If it's possible, I will do that to the extent that I can. They love everyone who comes over so I think they'll be happy as long as they get lots of attention.


----------



## Lunastar

Ann, it sounds like they are settling it okay. I think if they can go together they will bond and be happy pretty quickly where ever they go.


----------



## ama0722

Ann- I also think it really helps to have your dogs show them the ropes even if they are correcting them to what is appropriate. But I also sometimes wonder if it is harder when they are together? Are they so bonded to each other they don't do the human bonding as well as if they were separated? I have never met two dogs that people have kept from the same litter that were as bonded to people (their owner included) as they are to each other. There is a woman I do agility with that has littermates and those dogs could care less about her. It is very interesting to watch them blow their owner off but always want to be with each other.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They aren't litter mates and are a few months apart in age, came from different breeders. They love each other but really love being with all of us, actively seek attention, snuggles, and ear and belly rubs. At night when we go upstairs Bo runs right into the expen and gets into the doggy bed in there. Jackie has to be told to go in, after we pull Gracie out! LOL Then they snuggle into the same little dog bed for the night. I think they'd have a hard time if separated but they want attention and love from us.


----------



## Lunastar

ama0722 said:


> Ann- I also think it really helps to have your dogs show them the ropes even if they are correcting them to what is appropriate. But I also sometimes wonder if it is harder when they are together? Are they so bonded to each other they don't do the human bonding as well as if they were separated? I have never met two dogs that people have kept from the same litter that were as bonded to people (their owner included) as they are to each other. There is a woman I do agility with that has littermates and those dogs could care less about her. It is very interesting to watch them blow their owner off but always want to be with each other.


I have two girls that are littermates. They do love each other, but they are very bonded to us. Bella is my velcro dog. Zoey is a daddy's girl. We made sure to spend time with them alone as we do with all the animals that enter our home. Both girls are perfectly content to be apart so long as myself or hubby are there. Well for Bella that would be me more so than hubby. LOL


----------



## Jill in Mich

Scooter's Family said:


> Having 2 HRI dogs in our house has made me think about whether they miss their previous home. Gracie was a puppy mill rescue so her situation was different.
> 
> How long does it take a dog to acclimate to a different home? And knowing they'll move on from here worries me, just hoping they'll settle in quickly.
> 
> Am I applying too much human emotion to this? What can be done to make the transition easier?


Ann, since I just started fostering I've been wondering the same thing. I've decided the best you can do is give them a loving, stable atmosphere for the time you have them. Lola was an owner surrender. She spent one night with the rescue coordinator who said Lola followed her everywhere. Within 24 hours of her being here she was attached to me as if I'd always had her - including a trip to the dogpark where she was always looking for me in the crowd & checking in. I am seeing some insecurity in her that I think is related to being afraid I'm going to disappear but that's slowly getting better. I have to believe that when she goes to her new home she will bond them just as quickly. I'm hoping that if I explain what I experienced the new owners can be more sensitive to Lola and make the next transition as easy as possible. I'd say just continue to do what you're doing and yours will do just fine.


----------



## Shiloh Shadow

How do I find out about dogs that are available? We are thinking about getting Shiloh a sister. We live in Tampa, FL. I heard there were some rescued in Bradenton but don't know where to go for info.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Please go to www.havaneserescue.com and you'll see all of the dogs available for adoption. It doesn't matter where you live, any dog can be transported and there are lots of them on the site.


----------



## sprorchid

I've had 4 dogs in 5 yrs. 3 are anatolian, 1, 1/ 2 hav 1/2 shih tzu pup.

My first one was 5 months old, straight from a backyard breeder on a ranch.

absolutely no training. 2 months she was comfortable. 3 months I got a personal trainer.

when I found out she was going to die from kidney failure, I got her a male anatolian, 5.5 yrs old, Cosmo. best dog I ever had. he took to me right away. I think it's b/c he didn't like being in foster care for 1 yr which was a ranch with lots of other dogs and animals. he's a city dog.

then my 1st one died at 15 months old. and my big guy wouldn't eat. so I got him a female anatolian, 10 months old, rescue. from new mexico.

She took 2-3 months to settle in. but was in love with my big guy from day 1.

Cosmo died of bone cancer feb 1, 2010. had to put him to sleep b/c he broke his leg coming out of the car (x ray showed end stage bone cancer) he had a bad hip, so he was in essence lame. so sad.
Anyway, my anatolian female isn't the brightest button in the box, but she does love the little dogs. so I got her a puppy, Ollie. He took 2-3 days to acclimate, got him at 8 weeks old. he's got some serious sunshine to share, and they get along great. She really gentle with him, and he torments her.

hope that helps.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*and when they go, it is about US adjusting!*

Lily, now Ellie, has the best forever home. The day I knew she was going to leave I gave her a bath and groomed her, brushed her teeth, clipped her nails...and thanked her for all the love and affection she brought to our home...and teaching me about love and letting go.

And then I cried. I also was so happy for her. She went right off to their house and has been doing just great...although she bonded with the mom more than the teenage son even though he fed her.

The house was sooooooooo quiet.

We are now back to our regular routine...but that first day or so was very hard. You see, we dog lovers grow quite attached.

All of the dogs I have doggysat have been more than fine when their owners left and just as happy when they returned. I think a loved dog does well just about anywhere!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Shiloh Shadow said:


> How do I find out about dogs that are available? We are thinking about getting Shiloh a sister. We live in Tampa, FL. I heard there were some rescued in Bradenton but don't know where to go for info.


Along with HRI you might want to check out HALO (Havanese Rescue League Organization) at www.rescuedhavanese.org. I think they picked up some puppy mill dogs near Bradenton but I'm not sure they're posted yet.


----------



## Luciledodd

I just spent an hour watching 4 baby chicks as their mother decided that she would return to the roost with the other hens and the chicks cound fend for themselves. She was doing what animals do--pushing them out of the nest. It was hard watching; but the chicks eventually settled down and tomorrow probably won't remember that their mother hen is any relation to them. We thinnk that our puppies are any different from the chicks--that they have human emotions--but they really don't. Nature made it so animals left the nest or the kennel and didn't remamber the mother that they had. I think that all dogs are fine with each new owner and do not pine for the previous owner. We just give them a good life for the time that we have them and that is all we as humans can do.


----------



## krandall

Jill in Mich said:


> Along with HRI you might want to check out HALO (Havanese Rescue League Organization) at www.rescuedhavanese.org. I think they picked up some puppy mill dogs near Bradenton but I'm not sure they're posted yet.


If Halo is buying puppy mill dogs at auction, it seems to me that they are part of the problem rather than part of the solution, no matter how well meaning they might be.


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> I just spent an hour watching 4 baby chicks as their mother decided that she would return to the roost with the other hens and the chicks cound fend for themselves. She was doing what animals do--pushing them out of the nest. It was hard watching; but the chicks eventually settled down and tomorrow probably won't remember that their mother hen is any relation to them. We thinnk that our puppies are any different from the chicks--that they have human emotions--but they really don't. Nature made it so animals left the nest or the kennel and didn't remamber the mother that they had. I think that all dogs are fine with each new owner and do not pine for the previous owner. We just give them a good life for the time that we have them and that is all we as humans can do.


I don't agree with this. Chickens are not as intelligent as dogs and don't have the same instinctive need for family groups that dogs do. (Chickens DO need a flock to be happy, but but that's a bit different from a family) Dogs and their wild predecessors have evolved to live in close knit family groups, and they have the ability to become VERY attached to their families.

That's not to say that they can't adjust to a new family if they have to... most can and do if necessary. (the same is true of people, actually) But it is a stressful change for them. And they CERTAINLY remember people that they have bonded with, even after long separations, and are overjoyed to see them again. I've seen this many times with dogs horses and even some cats. (who tend to be more solitary creatures by nature)


----------



## Scooter's Family

krandall said:


> If Halo is buying puppy mill dogs at auction, it seems to me that they are part of the problem rather than part of the solution, no matter how well meaning they might be.


Would you rather they be killed? And I do mean killed, not humanely euthanized. The way millers "dispose" of unwanted animals is despicable. I'd rather they be paid for than suffer and cruel, painful death.


----------



## marjrc

Ann, I would wonder about having Bo and Jackie get along well with a new family too. It's hard to see them go, but I like someone's suggestion about getting the new owners to come and visit a couple of times and maybe even take them out for a ride. I know that's not always possible though. 

Do you get a say as to which family the dogs will go to? Are you the one that interviews and/or judges or does HRI have the final say?

As to buying dogs at auction, it really is making the problem worse - giving these mills/operators money to continue doing what they do - but if I were there in person there is no way in hell I could walk away. My head says one thing, but my heart can't even bear to watch the videos, let alone leave w/o wanting to buy them all (and strangling the humans involved!!).


----------



## krandall

marjrc said:


> As to buying dogs at auction, it really is making the problem worse - giving these mills/operators money to continue doing what they do - but if I were there in person there is no way in hell I could walk away. My head says one thing, but my heart can't even bear to watch the videos, let alone leave w/o wanting to buy them all (and strangling the humans involved!!).


Well said.


----------



## SMARTY

krandall said:


> If Halo is buying puppy mill dogs at auction, it seems to me that they are part of the problem rather than part of the solution, no matter how well meaning they might be.


A lady at the Rescue event last Sunday said there was a large puppy mill bust in that part of Florida last week and ask if HRI got any of the dogs. Who said HALO was buying dogs from puppy mills?


----------



## Lunastar

If it is the polk county bust everyone is thinking of, it was not a puppy mill but a lab rescue that shut down. Very sad case, The people who ran it got in way over their heads, they just could not say no to any dog and had way too many to care for. A pity they did not think to ask other rescues for help. That is the only bust I know of here in florida in the news. There were no havanese involved they were all mostly large dogs, a few cats and some chickens. 

I am a memeber of HALO, yes they do go to the auctions and buy dogs. Yes they know this contributes money to the mills to buy other dogs, but they are saving the lives of the ones they buy. They do end up with puppies but I think they go mostly to keep the breeding females from being sold to another miller. 

If you have ever seen an abused animal recover you would know that they have feelings and memories. We are all animals, why we think humans are so special and above all else is beyond me! We human animals would certainly be better off if took a page from the other creatures with which we share this earth. 

If you have any doubts that you are an animal check out your science book from grade school. Animal, Plant or mineral? You are one of the three.


----------



## SMARTY

Lunastar said:


> If it is the polk county bust everyone is thinking of, it was not a puppy mill but a lab rescue that shut down. Very sad case, The people who ran it got in way over their heads, they just could not say no to any dog and had way too many to care for. A pity they did not think to ask other rescues for help. That is the only bust I know of here in florida in the news. There were no havanese involved they were all mostly large dogs, a few cats and some chickens.
> 
> I am a memeber of HALO, yes they do go to the auctions and buy dogs. Yes they know this contributes money to the mills to buy other dogs, but they are saving the lives of the ones they buy. They do end up with puppies but I think they go mostly to keep the breeding females from being sold to another miller.
> 
> If you have ever seen an abused animal recover you would know that they have feelings and memories. We are all animals, why we think humans are so special and above all else is beyond me! We human animals would certainly be better off if took a page from the other creatures with which we share this earth.
> 
> If you have any doubts that you are an animal check out your science book from grade school. Animal, Plant or mineral? You are one of the three.


Luna, thank you for enlightening us on Halo and their work


----------



## krandall

SMARTY said:


> A lady at the Rescue event last Sunday said there was a large puppy mill bust in that part of Florida last week and ask if HRI got any of the dogs. Who said HALO was buying dogs from puppy mills?


It says on their site that they purchase dogs at auctions. (HALO, not HRI)


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> I am a memeber of HALO, yes they do go to the auctions and buy dogs. Yes they know this contributes money to the mills to buy other dogs, but they are saving the lives of the ones they buy.


Unfortunately, that's the rational individuals use when they purchase puppy mill dogs too.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Yes, HALO does purchase dogs at auctions. I understand the argument that rescue organizations buying puppies at auctions just put money into the millers' pockets. The stumbling block I never get past is, if you (the general "you") believe that rescue organizations shouldn't go in and purchase breeders and puppies, and until (if ever) mills are outlawed, what do you believe should happen to the dogs being sold at auction?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Thank God they do purchase the dogs at auction, I'd rather they do that than leave a dog to breed repeatedly, do without enough food and water, not receive vet care, and be left to suffer until they're no longer needed. These mills are disgusting and I can't imagine anyone NOT wanting to get a dog out of there, no matter how it's done.


----------



## krandall

Jill in Mich said:


> Yes, HALO does purchase dogs at auctions. I understand the argument that rescue organizations buying puppies at auctions just puts money into the millers' pockets. The stumbling block I never get past is, if you (the general "you") believe that rescue organizations shouldn't go in and purchase breeders and puppies, and until (if ever) mills are outlawed, what do you believe should happen to the dogs being sold at auction?


Unfortunately, (and on an individual level, I HATE it!!!) for every dog "saved" from a puppy mill, you are dooming MANY more to that fate. I would liken it to negotiating with terrorists.


----------



## Scooter's Family

So what's the solution?


----------



## SMARTY

Scooter's Family said:


> So what's the solution?


Ann there is no solution. The sad fact is you cannot save them all, as long as we are a nation that allows dogs to be bred for commercial use. We need very strong dog breeding laws. But just like guns, people want their "rights".


----------



## Perugina

Scooter's Family said:


> So what's the solution?


The solution is through legislation...state by state, starting with those who are the worst.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Perugina said:


> The solution is through legislation...state by state, starting with those who are the worst.


I agree, and until that happens, I believe HALO is not the one "dooming MANY more to that fate", the millers are. HALO, and any other organization doing similar work, are saving at least a few from a terrible life or early death.


----------



## Scooter's Family

An update on Bo and Jackie....

They were here with us for a while and fell right into our routine. Both seem very adaptable and easy going which probably made it much easier. They're so happy to be with people! Jackie perches on the back of the sofa so she can see what's going on all over the house and Bo follows every step I take.  

They had to go to NC for Jackie to have her cataract repaired, to another HRI home, and they did great there as well. Once they knew the routine they followed the other dogs and were quite happy. When we picked them up to come back they were excited and loving! We were very happy to have them back with us to find their forever home! They remembered everything we did here, even names of family and will go to the person we name. Who says dogs aren't smart?

They'll be here with us until we find them a forever home and they're most welcome. The thought of them going breaks my heart but they'll get so much more attention in a home where they're the only doggies. It will be tough for a while but I know we'll get back to "normal". I didn't think I'd ever say it was easy to have ONLY 3 dogs! I was feeling the stress of it all when bathing the 5 of them today.


----------



## Jill in Mich

It's good to hear Bo and Jackie are adapting back into your routine so easily. I think that speaks to the original question/message of this thread - I think the foster dogs are able to adapt to their new families fairly quickly. Not that it isn't harder for some than others but with a stable, loving home they're more than happy to become "part of the pack". Ann ---- bathing 5!!! Oh shudder!!! Hang in there.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo

*HALO and ADAPTING*

I couple of points on the discussion:

HALO: Dori our puppymill rescue (at 18 mo.) was adopted through HALO (and purchased at auction). While I know buying them is perpetuating the problem (and I do philosphically have an issue), they are trying to save them from going to another mill or the puppies to a pet store. In the Cleveland area I think most of the pet stores have been driven out of busines by protests and bad publicity. When I look at Dori, I am just so happy she was saved from her "hell on earth" and know she was meant to be my dog. Legislation is desperately needed. However, as I have seen displayed on a Havanese yahoo group there are constant references to pending legislation and where to right to fight it. There are many breeders who would very humanely treat their dogs and somehow think all should be responsible and will do the right thing. Unfortunately, that is not the case and legislation is needed!!!!!!!!!!!!

HALO and Havanese Rescue do a great job with the dogs and kuddos to them. It breaks my heart to see how many are in rescue. When I got my first Hav 15 years ago, there were hardly ever rescues available.

ADAPTING: In regards to adapting, Dori definately took a while (okay quite a while) to really adapt to our home. But it was really her puppy mill background that was the issue. She was definately very sad and missing her foster mom. She saw her foster mom two weeks after she came to our house and went crazy for her. Four or five months later she saw her again and really displayed no recognition of her (by that time she was really bonded to me). I also thought it was very strange she seemed to have lost her bond to her foster mom completely. I could only think that all the stress she had been under from her transtions had maybe erased part of her memory! My other dogs might not see anyone for a long time and they would be so happy to see an old friend.

I have had other three other rescue dogs and they quickly fit right in. I did tether one to me for about a week to help with the bonding process (he had been a lost uneutered English cocker spaniel and he seemed to have a strong prey drive). I tried the tethering and it worked out well and he was a great dog. I don't think too many Havs would every need tethering -- they do that on their own (LOL)!

Judy
Mom to Jaime and Dori


----------



## krandall

Scooter's Family said:


> An update on Bo and Jackie....
> 
> They were here with us for a while and fell right into our routine. Both seem very adaptable and easy going which probably made it much easier. They're so happy to be with people! Jackie perches on the back of the sofa so she can see what's going on all over the house and Bo follows every step I take.
> 
> They had to go to NC for Jackie to have her cataract repaired, to another HRI home, and they did great there as well. Once they knew the routine they followed the other dogs and were quite happy. When we picked them up to come back they were excited and loving! We were very happy to have them back with us to find their forever home! They remembered everything we did here, even names of family and will go to the person we name. Who says dogs aren't smart?
> 
> They'll be here with us until we find them a forever home and they're most welcome. The thought of them going breaks my heart but they'll get so much more attention in a home where they're the only doggies. It will be tough for a while but I know we'll get back to "normal". I didn't think I'd ever say it was easy to have ONLY 3 dogs! I was feeling the stress of it all when bathing the 5 of them today.


Thanks for the update on Bo and Jackie... they almost got lost in this discussion! They sound really well socialized, and I'm sure it helps that they have each other too. I'm sure it will be hard to see them go, but even the THOUGHT of 5 baths sounds overwhelming to me!!!:bathbaby::bathbaby::bathbaby::bathbaby::bathbaby::faint: (the forum wouldn't even let me put that many baths in!!!ound


----------



## Scooter's Family

Well the time has come.....I did a home visit today and chose a forever home for Bo and Jackie! We're thrilled and sad at the same time. We love these two sweeties but it's time for them to move on. The family adopting them are just thrilled! The "mom" works from home and the "dad" is retired so they're both there almost all of the time. This is just perfect for them! They have a beautiful home with a big yard, the neighborhood has sidewalks, and they have a nature trail that begins right next to their house! Bo and Jackie will be walked a couple of times per day, they'll be in heaven!

Thanks for all of the advice and support everybody!


----------



## mintchip

Scooter's Family said:


> Well the time has come.....I did a home visit today and chose a forever home for Bo and Jackie! We're thrilled and sad at the same time. We love these two sweeties but it's time for them to move on. The family adopting them are just thrilled! The "mom" works from home and the "dad" is retired so they're both there almost all of the time. This is just perfect for them! They have a beautiful home with a big yard, the neighborhood has sidewalks, and they have a nature trail that begins right next to their house! Bo and Jackie will be walked a couple of times per day, they'll be in heaven!
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice and support everybody!


:grouphug: Thanks Ann and family for all your work to help them:grouphug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tears of Joy!*

Yeah Bo and Jackie! What wonderful, wonderful news!


----------



## luv3havs

Great news, Ann!
I'm sure you'll miss them terribly, but it's good that you will be able to visit them.
You and your family did a wonderful thing, caring for them so lovingly


----------



## Jill in Mich

What great news! Hugs to you Ann!!


----------



## Leslie

Awesome news! I'm so happy for them. I commend and admire you for all you, and your family, have done for them :hug:


----------



## SMARTY

Wonderful news, I'm so happy for all involved.


----------



## ama0722

I am so happy for them Ann. A little sad for you but hugs for being their angels


----------



## KSC

Ann that's wonderful news. You've done such a great thing for these two sweeties.


----------



## krandall

Great news, Ann. You've done a wonderful thing for these two, and I'm sure they will be happy in their new hand-picked home! Here's a hug for your good work!:grouphug:


----------



## good buddy

Great news! I'm sure they will adjust to the new home very quickly.


----------



## marjrc

I am so very happy that Bo and Jackie found a new family to live with. You and yours did a fantastic job getting them ready for that. You are all angels!!  

Like I've said before, I would be more than happy to pay to take any dog/puppy out of an auction. My head may know I'm giving that money to the millers, but I agree that this dog would only end up in the hands of yet another mill operator, so better I take him than THEM! 
Maybe that person won't use my money towards buying more dogs, but towards getting himself drunk at the local bar and ram his pickup against a tree and well.... you can fill in the rest.  Now THAT would be a solution to auctions and puppy mills!  

Seizing dogs from a mill situation is different, since you aren't paying the owner for them, you're taking them because the law allows you to, to save them and hopefully give them a new, healthier home. I'm all for it!!

So I can't fault HALO one iota for doing what they do because I know the situation these dogs were in or will end up in. I could never just walk away. It's one thing to say that we should keep our money away from these people, but we know darn well that they'll get the money quite easily, from others who couldn't care less about the dogs' well-being. That said, I still refuse to accept that buying a dog in a pet shop is 'saving' that dog. That dog's dam and sire are still producing and slowly dying in horrible conditions. I'd rather risk the puppy's life by running that business into the ground than give them my money.


----------



## krandall

marjrc said:


> Seizing dogs from a mill situation is different, since you aren't paying the owner for them, you're taking them because the law allows you to, to save them and hopefully give them a new, healthier home. I'm all for it!!


I agree completely.


----------



## ama0722

Ann- I have to say your my rescue hero right now. I don't think there are many people who would take in two older fosters let alone with health problems and recovery time and when you have 3 young dogs yourself. You and Gavin are very special to have done this.

Hugs!

P.S. I will take one day off of teasing you about your bunny lamp!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Certainly not heros, a little crazy though!  We've had so much fun with them and everyone is having a hard time knowing they'll leave us on Sunday. I'm happy that they're going to a great home where they'll be loved the way they, and all dogs, deserve!


----------



## SMARTY

ama0722 said:


> Ann- I have to say your my rescue hero right now. I don't think there are many people who would take in two older fosters let alone with health problems and recovery time and when you have 3 young dogs yourself. You and Gavin are very special to have done this.
> 
> Hugs!
> 
> P.S. I will take one day off of teasing you about your bunny lamp!


I agree completely. It takes very special people to foster an older dog with issues, much less a pair. You and your family deserve a big 'Thank You" for a job very well done.

Did the new forever family see the video? That was lovely and showed Bo and Jackie to be the sweet, well behaved dogs they are.


----------



## Scooter's Family

She said they've watched the video over and over again!  Videos may be the next thing for HRI to do for the dogs, especially the ones who aren't the fluffy, cute little puppies that most people seem to want. Luckily there are families like the one who are adopting Bo and Jackie who can see the joy a dog of any age can bring to your life!

I have to throw in here, Jen had the dogs for a couple of weeks following Jackie's cataract surgery. She has two dogs of her own and works full time along with being an HRI volunteer so she's incredibly busy and didn't think twice about having them at her home. In fact, it was her idea because she has an incredible vet who did the surgery for $1500 less than it would have cost in Atlanta. She dealt with them during a difficult time and nursed Jackie back to health. THANKS JEN!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Ann,
Re: the video. You have a gift. Your voices is pleasant and soothing and you presented the dogs so well!
I think you ought to be the official recue videographer for harder to place dogs!


----------



## Scooter's Family

You're very sweet Nan, that was our first try and it turned out well. I think we just got lucky.


----------



## Lunastar

I second what Nan said. You are too modest hon, That video rocked.


----------



## Lunastar

marjrc said:


> Like I've said before, I would be more than happy to pay to take any dog/puppy out of an auction. My head may know I'm giving that money to the millers, but I agree that this dog would only end up in the hands of yet another mill operator, so better I take him than THEM!
> Maybe that person won't use my money towards buying more dogs, but towards getting himself drunk at the local bar and ram his pickup against a tree and well.... you can fill in the rest.  Now THAT would be a solution to auctions and puppy mills!


NOw this is a scenario I can live with. What a nice way for them to spend the money!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ann, you are my hero. All that you and Gavin have done for Bo and Jackie is heart warming. Hope you will hear from their adoptive parents on how they are doing. Please keep us posted.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

This is such great news!!!!!! June has been an awesome month for domestic animals....In NC a puppymill law is moving along, the head of our County shelter resigned and the best news is this....Bo and Jackie in the same home!!!! Ann your whole family is the best.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They've gone home with their new mom, she was so excited! She brought her niece and nephew with her to pick them up. I know they'll be happy with her and her husband, they also have a big extended family that visits often so the dogs will have lots of people to play with.

We're happy for them but sad for us, the nature of fostering I guess.

Here they are, ready to go!


----------



## Sheri

What a happy picture! Even Jackie and Bo look like they are smiling. Good job, Ann. I hope they keep in touch with you.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Sheri said:


> What a happy picture! Even Jackie and Bo look like they are smiling. Good job, Ann. I hope they keep in touch with you.


Bo & Jackie do look happy! As does their new mom! How wonderful that they're going to spend the rest of their lives being loved. I know you're feeling the loss Ann, but what a wonderful thing you've done!!! :grouphug:


----------



## good buddy

Aww they make a beautiful family! It's a good deal all the way around.


----------



## ama0722

Awww! They all look happy and it looks like Jackie's ears are really growing out!


----------



## Lunastar

What a happy family. I hope they come to your play dates.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I hope so too Beth!

Their coats are growing out and they're so cute. I trimmed their faces a little bit but didn't trim anything else.


----------



## Evye's Mom

What a happy ending. :grouphug:


----------



## luv3havs

They all look so happy. Great pictures.
You and your family must feel good, knowing all you did for those dogs and for the new family.


----------



## Flower-girl

*Dogs Acclimating to new home*



krandall said:


> One of the magazines I get recently had an article on rehoming older dogs. It was mainly meant for breeders, but I'm sure the concept would work just as well for foster dogs. They suggested having the potential owner come several times to visit the dog in the home, then take the dog for walks several times, followed by a couple of outings by car, then an over night or weekend visit at the potential home. The article said that typically by that point, the dog looked on the new family as good friends too, and the transition was pretty easy for everyone.
> 
> It's a lot of work, of course, but if it eases that transition period, to me it sounds like it would be worth it.


Hi, We did this when we were getting our dog Brinkley, and have to say that it helped the transition enormously.


----------

